# All Inclusive or not??



## doyoucopy (Jan 28, 2017)

Hi, would like to vacation in Sharm El Sheikh for a month or more and was wondering if it is worth to take the all inclusive option or to dine at different restaurants?

Is it expensive to eat at restaurants?

Usually the resorts have different options like breakfast only, Half board, full board and all inclusive.

All info appreciated!
Thanks


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

doyoucopy said:


> Hi, would like to vacation in Sharm El Sheikh for a month or more and was wondering if it is worth to take the all inclusive option or to dine at different restaurants?
> 
> Is it expensive to eat at restaurants?
> 
> ...


Hello and welcome to the forum,i would say as you're going for approx one month then do bed and breakfast and get out and about try many different restaurants.I'm sure they will appreciate your custom as Sharm is going through quite a difficult time at the moment due to some countries stopping flights into Sharm.Now that Egypt has floated the pound you will find that you will get a much better exchange rate which should make eating out fairly reasonable.
Exchange your money when you get there as you will find that you will get a far better
rate of exchange out there.
Your entry visa is 25US dollars which can be bought at the airport but make sure that they don't rip you off by trying to charge more (common practise in Egypt) or you can apply for it from the Egyptian Embassy in your own country, if you do buy it at the airport make sure you have the exact money as another scam is telling you the.y don't have change.


----------

